# gpg-agent(GnuPG)2.0.15 not detecting instance [SOLVED]

## Ahenobarbi

gpg-agent doesn't detect a working instance of gpg-agent --daemon . Could you help me solve this?

```

# gpg-agent 

gpg-agent: no gpg-agent running in this session

# gpg-agent --daemon

GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/gpg-BBLS8y/S.gpg-agent:31995:1; export GPG_AGENT_INFO;

# gpg-agent 

gpg-agent: no gpg-agent running in this session

#  ps uax|grep gpg-a

joszi    31995  0.0  0.0  21144   468 ?        SNs  10:59   0:00 gpg-agent --daemon

joszi    32015  0.0  0.0   8084   812 pts/1    SN+  10:59   0:00 grep --colour=auto gpg-a

```

```
 # emerge --info gnupg

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T3200_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 08 Jul 2010 18:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-10"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mtune=native -mssse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mtune=native -mssse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch prelink protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict strip unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="en_US"

LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/rion /var/lib/layman/efl /var/lib/layman/dagger"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm autoipd avahi berkdb bluetooth branding brasero bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dga dot dri dts dvd dvdr dvi embedded emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fontconfig fortran fts3 gdbm gif git gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk handbook iconv inotify ipv6 java6 jpeg kpathsea latex lcms ldap libnotify libsexy lm_sensors lua mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musicbrainz ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline reflection resolvconf sasl session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg sysfs t1lib tcpd theora threads threadsafe tiff tk truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" NETBEANS_MODULES="cnd ide ergonomics dlight harness nb" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.15 was built with the following:

USE="bzip2 ldap (multilib) nls -adns -caps -doc -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static" 

```

Last edited by Ahenobarbi on Sun Jul 11, 2010 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Veldrin

from which user are you running those commands...

It seems that you are running them as root which has no gpg-agent running (as ggp-agent says), while there is one running for the user jozsi (whichis what gpg-agent --daemon says)

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> from which user are you running those commands...
> 
> It seems that you are running them as root which has no gpg-agent running (as ggp-agent says), while there is one running for the user jozsi (whichis what gpg-agent --daemon says)

 

As user joszi I ran:

```

gpg-agent

gpg-agent --daemon

gpg-agent

ps uax|grep gpg-a

```

I chaged my prompt so it may be a bit confusing.

----------

## Gef

Issue is being discussed here with Ahenobarbi: app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.15: gpg-agent not working/ not detecting running instance

----------

## Ahenobarbi

I forgot to export GPG_AGENT_INFO. Thanks for help, Gef.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

```
echo "=x11-plugins/enigmail-1.1.2" >> /etc/portage/package.mask && emerge -av enigmail
```

  :Razz: 

----------

## Gef

 *Quote:*   

> read bug #327715 && modify .xinitrc && enjoy enigmail-1.2

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## muhsinzubeir

The reason i downgraded is that I dont understand some stuffs in that bug report.

 *Quote:*   

> I do the following in .xsession/.xinitrc:
> 
> I do the following in .xsession/.xinitrc:
> 
> ----8<--------8<--------8<--------8<--------8<--------8<--------8<------
> ...

 

Where exactly is this file .xsession/.xinitrc ? in ~/ or .Thats where i fully dont get how this script works   :Smile: 

Thanks for the info, and sorry for the trouble.

P:S

**Reading mails should be this confusing...common guys   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *muhsinzubeir wrote:*   

> The reason i downgraded is that I dont understand some stuffs in that bug report.
> 
>  *Quote:*   I do the following in .xsession/.xinitrc:
> 
> I do the following in .xsession/.xinitrc:
> ...

 

I think it is meant to be either ~/.xsession or ~/.xinitrc.

----------

